# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  How difficult is Ukrainian?

## Yazeed

I've been recently interested in studying Ukrainian (mainly because I have nothing to do this summer but I won't say that), and I was wondering, just how DIFFERENT (not how similar) is Ukrainian to Russian?  Is Ukrainian difficult? What about the noun cases?  I've always been interested in Ukraine and always wanted to go to Kiev, so a bit of knowledge in Ukrainian wouldn't hurt!  ::  
So, what can you guys tell me, speaking Russian or at least having studied it, about the glorious language that is Ukrainian?  ::

----------


## JJ

> I've always been interested in Ukraine and always wanted to go to Kiev, so a bit of knowledge in Ukrainian wouldn't hurt!

 92% of people speak Russian, about 86% can speak more or less Ukrainian. http://live-ukraine.com/news/ns.php?s=4248 Anyway both languages are very close and I think you won't find Ukrainian difficult. It's looks like Russian distorted in funny way.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  I've always been interested in Ukraine and always wanted to go to Kiev, so a bit of knowledge in Ukrainian wouldn't hurt!    92% of people speak Russian, about 86% can speak more or less Ukrainian. http://live-ukraine.com/news/ns.php?s=4248 Anyway both languages are very close and I think you won't find Ukrainian difficult. It's looks like Russian distorted in funny way.

 Говорят, что на западе Украины не очень-то хорошо относятся к русским, причём многие там открыто выступают против России и, в особенности, русского языка. Неужели это правда? 
Не по теме, но когда я впервые увидел украискую письменность, мне казалось как будто кто-то писал по-падонковски (замечу, что к тому времени я ни разу не увидел письменного украиского, а вообще не знал, что такой язык существует  :: ). Поэтому украинский язык мне всегда казался интересным, да и необычным тоже. Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?

 Of course. And all things technical and scientific were invented in Ukraine too. Didn't you know??

----------


## Yazeed

> Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?
> 			
> 		  Of course. And all things technical and scientific were invented in Ukraine too. Didn't you know??

 Was that a sarcastic response?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?
> 			
> 		  Of course. And all things technical and scientific were invented in Ukraine too. Didn't you know??   Was that a sarcastic response?

 It was.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?
> 			
> 		  Of course. And all things technical and scientific were invented in Ukraine too. Didn't you know??   Was that a sarcastic response?

 Да, сарказм это третье имя для VM.
Как возникают языки -очень сложный вопрос. 
Вот нагуглилось:  "... Процесс, вызвавший разделение исходного славянорусского языка на три братских языка возник позже, в результате раздела Руси между татаро-монголами, литовцами и поляками. ..."   http://www.rusbeseda.ru/archive/23.htm#32430
Украинский - красивый, мелодичный язык, учить его не труднее и не легче, чем русский.

----------


## Wowik

Украинский язык ещё окончательно не сформировался до такой степени, как русский. Много диалектов и говоров.
Часто их носители друг-друга понимают плохо. 
По политическим мотивам в настоящее время на государственном уровне проводится политика по развитию литературного украинского языка в направлении "как можно дальше от русского". Основой литературного языка теперь теперь зачастую служат не говоры Полтавщины, а язык самой западной части Украины.
Дополнительно в язык вливается, например, много полонизмов и слов неславянского происхождения. 
При таком развитии скоро можно будет сказать, что украинский "литературный" язык – язык западно-словянский.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

1111

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?

 Это наглая ложь и провокация! 
Вообще, украинский, это нездоровая смесь польского и русского, приправленная местными диалектами. 
Местные диалекты, за уши притянутые к статусу языка во времена СССР.

----------


## Wowik

Ну эту работу еще в Австро-Венгрии начали.
— Пытались вводить фонетическое письмо на базе латиницы.
— Искореняли из литературного языка старославянские корни. т.е. заменяли литературный язык на "язык народа", местные диалекты.
Вообщем делали тоже, что и с сербским/хорватским языком — отрывали от российского влияния.
С латиницей дело не прошло, да и фонетическое письмо в чистом виде, как у сербов, не получилось. 
При таком подходе много слов, обозначающих отвлеченные понятия и научные термины, отсутствующих в деревенских диалектах, пришлось не заимствовать из старославянского и русского, а из латыни, немецкого, польского или придумывать заново из корней "народного языка" 
В результате в Австро-Венгрии в школы с преподаванием такого языка "руський" народ ходить стал с неохотой, а стали по-просту детей отдавать в польские школы, ибо пользы от польского литературного языка больше, чем от такого "родного". И почитать на польском есть что, и образование дальнейшее можно получить.

----------


## Rtyom

> мне казалось как будто кто-то писал по-падонковски

 Суперсравнение!   ::   ::  
Такого ещё не слышал.  ::

----------


## JJ

> Говорят, что на западе Украины не очень-то хорошо относятся к русским, причём многие там открыто выступают против России и, в особенности, русского языка. Неужели это правда?

 Я тебе даже больше скажу, "западэнцы" плохо относятся даже к восточным и южным украинцам. Да и их украинский гораздо ближе к польскому. Восточные и южные так же недолюбливают западных - у меня жена наполовину украинка и на Украине у неё много родственников и эти родственники не общаются со своими родственниками с западной Украины, с "бандеровцами" как они говорят.  ::    

> Не по теме, но когда я впервые увидел украискую письменность, мне казалось как будто кто-то писал по-падонковски

 Ты какой-нибудь известный фильм на украинском посмотри. Типа "Терминатор" или "Матрица" - полтора часа смеха гарантированы!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... Ты какой-нибудь известный фильм на украинском посмотри. Типа "Терминатор" или "Матрица" - полтора часа смеха гарантированы!

 Злой ты.   ::   Я думаю, что в любом языке новые слова сначала кажутся смешными.

----------


## JJ

Не-а. Добрый. Ну что поделать раз украинский звучит для русских как сельский диалект. Песни красивые, не спорю, сам знаю несколько, собственно многие русские любят и знают украинские песни. Но фильмы или реклама на украинском - это отпад!

----------


## JJ

> I've always been interested in Ukraine and always wanted to go to Kiev, so a bit of knowledge in Ukrainian wouldn't hurt!

 - Диду, кажи, де здесь останивка?
- Зупинок ось там, а ты москалику вже приихав!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Зато как же вкусно кормят в "Тарасе Бульбе". Дешево и обожраться можно под украинские напевы. Кто будет в Москве - советую посетить. И работают 24 часа.

----------


## Yazeed

> Ты какой-нибудь известный фильм на украинском посмотри. Типа "Терминатор" или "Матрица" - полтора часа смеха гарантированы!

 А где можно такие найти??))

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Злой ты. Evil or Very Mad Я думаю, что в любом языке новые слова сначала кажутся смешными.

 Нисколько.

----------


## Zaya

> Я где-то читал, что русский язык по сути - ответвление от украинского языка, что он произошел от украинского. Неужели это тоже правда?
> 			
> 		  Это наглая ложь и провокация! 
> Вообще, украинский - это нездоровая смесь польского и русского, приправленная местными диалектами. 
> Местные диалекты, за уши притянутые к статусу языка во времена СССР.

 Другая наглая ложь и провокация))

----------


## Zaya

> При таком подходе много слов, обозначающих отвлеченные понятия и научные термины, отсутствующих в деревенских диалектах, пришлось не заимствовать из старославянского и русского, а из латыни, немецкого, польского или придумывать заново из корней "народного языка"

 Есть и другое мнение. Что терминов нет потому, что использование украинского было ограничено как раз благодаря "русскому влиянию". А если языком не пользуются, он перестает развиваться.

----------


## Zaya

> Я тебе даже больше скажу, "западэнцы" плохо относятся даже к восточным и южным украинцам. Да и их украинский гораздо ближе к польскому.

 Допустим, язык западных украинцев ближе к польскому (я польского не знаю - сказать не могу), восточных - к русскому, живущих в Канаде - к английскому. Это нормально.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by JJ  ... Ты какой-нибудь известный фильм на украинском посмотри. Типа "Терминатор" или "Матрица" - полтора часа смеха гарантированы!    Злой ты.    Я думаю, что в любом языке новые слова сначала кажутся смешными.

 А в славянских особенно (русскоязычным). Недавно что-то такое про белорусский писали. То же самое относится и к языкам западнославянской группы. 
Но это ничего. Кто-то в данный момент смеётся над русским...   :P

----------


## Zaya

> Не-а. Добрый. Ну что поделать раз украинский звучит для русских как сельский диалект. Песни красивые, не спорю, сам знаю несколько, собственно многие русские любят и знают украинские песни. Но фильмы или реклама на украинском - это отпад!

 А белорусский для многих звучит как дикая смесь украинского и русского. Ну и что? 
Терпеть не могу [новые] украинские песни Софии Ротару. А в России их, похоже, любят.

----------

